# New fursuit youtube video. Dirty Harry parody.



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello everyfur,
I finished another fursuit video so I thought Id show it off here. I always appreciate feedback and comments. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6aIdPbKQjw


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 13, 2008)

I personally thought it was rather amusing. ^V^ Good job!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 13, 2008)

I couldn't help but adore the look on the guys face. It completely said "Am I about to be shot by a walking stuffed animal??!!"


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 13, 2008)

very good  loove the   talking to him and   stuff    soo cool


----------

